# SICK PIGEON PLEASE HELP



## Samarta_evarn (Oct 26, 2021)

Yesterday I found a pigeon by the side of the road cowering in the corner with gunky and crusty eyes. I have bathed the eyes twice and managed to remove the gunk from one eye but that eye now looks red and swollen. The other eye is still very crusty. Have encouraged to drink but it just shaped it off its beak. I've given a small amount of food but it hasn't touched it. 

Currently keeping it warm in a box with a blanket in my kitchen. What do I do next?! Really need some advice!! 

Second picture taken yesterday after bathing the eyes but it looks swollen and red today. 

First photo of poop for reference I'm sure someone will know if that's normal or not.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him! Is he eating pigeon or wild bird seed and drinking water? Keeping him warm and safe is important.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you open his beak and check for unusual growths inside and the back of the throat? Easier if you use a flashlight. The inside of the beak should be a healthy reddish colour. His droppings indicate that he is not really eating. You can dip the tip of the beak in a small bowl of water (but not over the nostrils). If the inside of the beak is clear, handfeed him green defrosted peas. Thaw in warm water till soft. Open his beak and put one pea deep inside over the tongue for him to swallow. Try to feed 20 peas and when that gets digested (the droppings will be more bulkier) feed 20 more. An adult pigeon will need 120 to 150 peas divided into 3 meals of 40 to 50 each. This depends on how quickly food gets digested.

Do you have access to an avian vet? One that won't just euthanzize. He will probably need antibiotics and you won't be able to get from a pharmacy in your country.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

What happened with this bird, its been 3 months, Please give update.


----------

